# Embarrassing moment...



## Pink_minx (Mar 7, 2006)

I was just thinking about how I first met my bf's parents...and it was so awful.  My bf and I were going to his house so I can meet his parents for the first time.  His house was up on a hill, so we had to go through these winding roads.  I was beginning to feel sick and dizzy so I wanted him to pull over.  And he did...I told him to wait just a few minutes until I felt better so we were parked on the side of the road and he decided to lay on my chest.  Next thing I see this truck coming by and it stopped.  I was wondering who it was so I looked and was like "theres a truck parked next to your car" while he was still laying on my chest.  They probably thought he was sucking on my boobs! lol.  And they were laughing and was like "what are you two doing?" and my bf was like "oh candice wasnt feeling good" and they were like "riiight".  And his mom was like "hi candice its nice to meet you" It was soo embarrassing, especially meeting them for the first time and having them still think that we went to go "parking".  GAWD!

SO what are your embarrassing moments? I'd like to know!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, when my bf first met my dad... he was out and I decided to have him over without my dads knowledge... well he came home and I was trashed (and 17!) with some 'stranger' in the kitchen as sober as anything... hahaha, not too good from dads perspective...


----------



## Shawna (Mar 7, 2006)

Hmmm, takes a lot to embarass me, but this is funny.  One day we were in Walmart's bathroom and my 3 year old son wanted Auntie to take him potty.  She got him in the stall, got his pants down and we heard him say "know what auntie?  I have a little penis"  We could tell she didn't know what to say, but we were laughing.  Then he says "know what else auntie?  My daddy has a big penis"  Well, everyone in the entire bathroom were killing themselves laughing.  My sister was laughing too, but she was embarassed about it.  Still,  my mom made sure to write that episode down in her memory book for my son


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 7, 2006)

LOL!!! absolutly hilarious moments girls!! let me think of mine and i'll post it later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol....hehehehehehe..


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Hmmm, takes a lot to embarass me, but this is funny.  One day we were in Walmart's bathroom and my 3 year old son wanted Auntie to take him potty.  She got him in the stall, got his pants down and we heard him say "know what auntie?  I have a little penis"  We could tell she didn't know what to say, but we were laughing.  Then he says "know what else auntie?  My daddy has a big penis"  Well, everyone in the entire bathroom were killing themselves laughing.  My sister was laughing too, but she was embarassed about it.  Still,  my mom made sure to write that episode down in her memory book for my son   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lmaooooooo that's sooooooooo cute.


----------



## Chelly (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Hmmm, takes a lot to embarass me, but this is funny.  One day we were in Walmart's bathroom and my 3 year old son wanted Auntie to take him potty.  She got him in the stall, got his pants down and we heard him say "know what auntie?  I have a little penis"  We could tell she didn't know what to say, but we were laughing.  Then he says "know what else auntie?  My daddy has a big penis"  Well, everyone in the entire bathroom were killing themselves laughing.  My sister was laughing too, but she was embarassed about it.  Still,  my mom made sure to write that episode down in her memory book for my son   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

bahahahahahaha thats hilarious!!!


i dont really have one embarassing moment... i fall everywhere i go -does that count ? loll


----------



## user2 (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL funny that you're asking I had a pretty emanarrassing moment yesterday!

I went out of a friends house to get me some nice caramel ice cream and she gave me her keys so I could get into the house easily without using the bell! On the key ring were also her car keys and I knew that she parked her car in a no stopping zone! The parking lot behind the sign was empty so I decided to move it back! So I got to the car and it's pretty usal for me to put the car key into the lock and open it that way without pushing any buttons on the key whatsoever! I tried to open the car and the car security system started to ring! The whole street could hear it and I had a hard time finding the right button on the key to stop the system from ringing! So I got into the car and the next thing I saw was a police car right next to me staring at me..... it was soooo embarassing because nobody would expect me with my coat (looks like an used army coat) to get into an expensive car like that (Mercedes M-Class)!
And the best thing about it.....I didn't even put it back because I was afraid to crash it! I drive a pretty small car so it's quite a step to drive a big car like this!

So I got out of it, locked it and moved along to get my ice cream!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_LOL funny that you're asking I had a pretty emanarrassing moment yesterday!

I went out of a friends house to get me some nice caramel ice cream and she gave me her keys so I could get into the house easily without using the bell! On the key ring were also her car keys and I knew that she parked her car in a no stopping zone! The parking lot behind the sign was empty so I decided to move it back! So I got to the car and it's pretty usal for me to put the car key into the lock and open it that way without pushing any buttons on the key whatsoever! I tried to open the car and the car security system started to ring! The whole street could hear it and I had a hard time finding the right button on the key to stop the system from ringing! So I got into the car and the next thing I saw was a police car right next to me staring at me..... it was soooo embarassing because nobody would expect me with my coat (looks like an used army coat) to get into an expensive car like that (Mercedes M-Class)!
And the best thing about it.....I didn't even put it back because I was afraid to crash it! I drive a pretty small car so it's quite a step to drive a big car like this!

So I got out of it, locked it and moved along to get my ice cream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That reminds me of the time a friend of mine got into what he thought was his car, took his keys out from under the seat (where he stashed his keys) started the car only to look over and see his car parked three spaces away  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Whoops


----------



## MACmermaid (Mar 8, 2006)

ha ha these stories are funny!   

i've had quite a few such moments unfortunately, but there is one in particular that is coming to mind....a few years ago i had been seeing this guy, and he wanted me to go with him to a big party at his friend's house. well, i was all nervous b/c i hadn't met any of his friends at that point.  and you know how you want to make a good impression and seem cool, blah blah blah.  i still remember  how nervous i was as we were walking up to the friend's door.  so we went in, and there was this weird setup where you had to walk down some stairs immediately to get to the living room. so it created this "grand entrance" sort of a scene where everyone is kind of looking up at whoever just entered. 

so he starts saying hello to all of his friends and i'm behind him at the top of the stairs. suddenly i become aware that there is something stuck in my hair.  apparently, before we had gone in the house, there were a bunch of trees along the walkway and a f***ing tree branch (not a little twig mind you, but an entire tree branch) had gotten caught in the back of my hair and coat.  i must have looked like rudolph w/ his antlers. i guess i had been so nervous i hadn't felt it at all.  so there we are at the top of the stairs; he's there saying hi to all of his friends and i am behind him literally wrestling with this tree branch as it was now completely stuck in my hair and clothes.  it was like one of those chinese finger puppet things (like the more i tried to get it out the more it got stuck). the guy i'm with has no idea this is going on behind him, but i could see the people downstairs noticing the commotion and were like what the hell is this girl doing.  finally i got it loose and like threw it in the closet which was open and next to me.  i'm sure the owners of the house were wondering the next day how/why a tree branch was in their closet!

it doesn't sound that bad now, especially in writing, but at the time it was sooo embarrassing and totally something that would happen to me!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 8, 2006)

everytime I peed in my pants in middle school from laughing too much! i had a few friends with the same problem so we had our own little club! But it was still damn embarrassing...
One time, it happened in the lunchroom with everyone there! I luckily had on these off-white jeans (hey, i was like 12!) and I immediately ran to the bathroom and then to the front office to call my dad. I begged him to pick me up and told him I got my period and it leaked through my pants.
when he picked me up, he asked to look at my jeans?!?!?! I was like well, I rinsed them off so it wouldn't stain....ugh.

the other really really embarassing time, I was sort of on a date! I was 15 and my friend and I went out with these two guys were who 17. We went down to Pompano Beach where the Pier is and we just walked the beach and smoked a joint. Well, as we were leaving we stopped at the playground. We were playing on it like a bunch of monkies and I went to step off some stairs, totally missed two and landed face first in the sand cracking up (b/c I was too high for my own good, of course)...and just peed right there in the sand! I was so embarrassed I begged my friend to lend me her sweatshirt to wrap around my waist so the guys wouldn't know. The 20 minute drive home was nerveracking!!!


----------



## niecypiecy (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_That reminds me of the time a friend of mine got into what he thought was his car, took his keys out from under the seat (where he stashed his keys) started the car only to look over and see his car parked three spaces away  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Whoops_

 
My mom did worse then that.  She borrowed my car to pick up a few groceries.  Got out to the parking lot and could not find the car.  She finally found it loaded the groceries in the backseat and got in but could not get the car to start.  She starts to look around and realized she was not in my mustang.  She was not even in the right model car!  It was the same color but it was a plymouth or something ~lol~  She got out of the car and ran back to the cart storage hoping the person would not go back to the car and drive off with her groceries.  She made it and found my car and no one saw her but I nearly peed my pants I was laughing so hard when she told me.  I could only imagine the security guys busting a gut watching her.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 9, 2006)

really funny stories girls...keep em coming!


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh, well a few weeks ago when my hot water heater broke, I'd go next door to my Mom's to take a bath and just wear my dirty clothes next door home to change but def. change underwear... well I'd stick my dirty underwear in my jacket pocket.....  (remember I teach school...)  SOOOO.... my pink, see through VS mesh panties fell out of my pocket on my way into my building (I forgot they were in there!!!)  I also didn't know they fell out, until I went outside to go to the office to make copies.... and thankfully no one was outside at that time- and I seen them lying untouched- on the ground in front of the HS building.. I was actually embarassed about that and it takes a LOT to embarass me....  I still wonder if anyone actually seen them fall out--- Thank GOD my hot water heater is fixed now.  LOL!!!!!


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very cliche but last Memorial Day I was swimming with my mom, brother, and sister-in-law.  My grandpa and his girlfriend (haha yes, my 83 year old grandpa has a girlfriend) obviously weren't swimming, but sitting on the side.  And I was waiting for my boyfriend (ex now) to come swim too.  I was just doing some backstrokes, swimming around, and I came up, and woo! my top had fallen off.  I didn't realize it at first.  It was the big look of shock on my mom's face that finally got my attention.  We're still not sure if my grandpa really saw anything.

Besides that, I can't really think of anything embarrassing that's happened.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2008)

I love embarassing moment threads! I was gonna start a new one but I'll just revive this one:

Last year, I was in a deb ball. We had to wear big white gowns and dance around like robot princesses from the underworld. There was one routine where at the end my escort and I had to do some little dip. Well, I have really big boobs and my dress was kind of loose. He dipped me and I could feel my tits sliding out of my dress as he dipped me upside down. It was only for three seconds but when we reviewed the film for photos, the photographer had a good shot of me and the top of my boobs hitting my chin. Pretty much everyone got a free show.I was so ambarassed. And I was watching a video my dad took of the dance and at that moment my dad laughed , " Damn, her tits are gonna fall out!"
haha lol!


----------



## Briar (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh this one's going to make y'all laugh!!  

When I was a freshman in high school I was dating a guy whose father worked at a local amusement/attraction so we spent a lot of time there ('cause it was free, heh).  One afternoon we were walking hand in hand, having some together time, and walked across a little wooden footbridge over a shallow pond.  We stopped for a bit, and turned to face each other in a romantic moment.  I leaned back against the railing of the bridge, expectantly hoping for a kiss...and promptly fell backwards, off the bridge and into the pond.  A mucky, weedy, smelly pond at that.  See the railing wasn't a railing at all but just a loose rope.  My bf gallantly (sort-of) helped me out of the pond, all the while laughing so hard he nearly peed himself.  I didn't find it nearly so funny at the time.  He drove me home, dripping wet, smelling of rank pondwater, picking slime and pond weed out of my ears, and feeling very, very foolish.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 4, 2008)

I wore a really short skirt that day. I didn't give it much thought. When we got to his moms house, he let me borrow some of his niece's sweatpants. Because my skirt was reeeeally short. 

It actually was a lot worse at that time, because I was just meeting her. Now, I don't even feel anything towards that day. To even be remotely embarrassed is gay. Who cares?? lol

EDIT: wow shows how much i read. i thought this whole topic was on embarrassing moments when you first met your boyfriends parents...

excuse this meaningless post.


----------



## Divinity (Feb 13, 2008)

I pulled a Bridget Jones and fell off the treadmill today.  I had just finished my run and turned down the speed for a cool down.  Then it happened...I was trying to save my ipod, which fell off the display shelf, so I bent down to pick it while walking, got it in the process of falling, grabbed the bar, twisted around, sat down and rode the tread to the floor.  All with the guy at the front desk watching, the girl next to me and the girl behind me asking if I was okay.  On top of that I got back on and started to cry, but tried hiding it well by using the towel to wipe the sweat from my run.  Thank GOD this didn't happen during my run...doubt I would have been as "graceful".


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_





I pulled a Bridget Jones and fell off the treadmill today. I had just finished my run and turned down the speed for a cool down. Then it happened...I was trying to save my ipod, which fell off the display shelf, so I bent down to pick it while walking, got it in the process of falling, grabbed the bar, twisted around, sat down and rode the tread to the floor. All with the guy at the front desk watching, the girl next to me and the girl behind me asking if I was okay. On top of that I got back on and started to cry, but tried hiding it well by using the towel to wipe the sweat from my run. Thank GOD this didn't happen during my run...doubt I would have been as "graceful"._

 
Awwww! That was sad but funny lol. Well at least you didn't fall too badly....you got to ride it to the floor. I'm sorry that happened to you though.


----------



## miszjenny (Feb 13, 2008)

I went to go swimming with some people I know and this guy that really likes me at that time was so excited when he saw me and pulled me down to the water and i really hate when ppl go near me and make me all excited coz i struggle and i lose my control... and when i got up from the water he was looking at me stunned and told me "hmm jenny, your thing is" while pointing at my right tit showing for everyone to see.  It was so embarrassing!!!  I wish I died right there!!!!!


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 14, 2008)

So one night I went out for a night out on the town with my newly than bf and his friends. And I was wearing a pair of my favorite jeans from Abercrombie & Fitch.. that I absolutely adored.. because it was "holey"... like beyond holey.. EVERYWHERE. They even had an itsy bitsy hole in the backside! Okay.. so I'm dancing my night away.. and than I feel a freaking *RIP*.. I was like "OH MY GOD"... covered my booty.. and RAN straight to the restroom. And yep.. it ripped right down my right leg.. showing booty and all. LOL.. embarassing......


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought some sexy red panties for a friend for her birthday from Victoria Secret.  I just looked at the size and nothing else.  Well, at the Birthday Party, she inspected them in front of every one.  Guess what was in those panties?  Poo.  I couldn't believe someone did No 2 in those panties and put them back.  I don't know if they didn't wipe their butt or had serious explosive gas.  Still there was poo in those panties.  GROSS!  It wasn't a lot, but it was enough streaks.  Oh, my.  I felt like No. 2 for buying them.  Everyone was so grossed out.  She threw them away right away and washed her hands and so did I.  I felt like 2" high. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can tell you that will NEVER happen to me again.  Gift certificates all the way now.  Let them accidentally buy the poo poo panties.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ Wow!! That's pretty gross, but you still had me laughing


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I bought some sexy red panties for a friend for her birthday from Victoria Secret. I just looked at the size and nothing else. Well, at the Birthday Party, she inspected them in front of every one. Guess what was in those panties? Poo. I couldn't believe someone did No 2 in those panties and put them back. I don't know if they didn't wipe their butt or had serious explosive gas. Still there was poo in those panties. GROSS! It wasn't a lot, but it was enough streaks. Oh, my. I felt like No. 2 for buying them. Everyone was so grossed out. She threw them away right away and washed her hands and so did I. I felt like 2" high. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can tell you that will NEVER happen to me again. Gift certificates all the way now. Let them accidentally buy the poo poo panties._

 
Wow! lol that is pretty embarrasing..


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 14, 2008)

Check those panties people before you try them on or buy them. Thank goodness, I didn't need to try them on me, because they were for someone else.   Whoa!  Blow out city was in those sexy red lace panties.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I told my friend that she could bring them back, but she said they would think she pooped in them.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I bought some sexy red panties for a friend for her birthday from Victoria Secret. I just looked at the size and nothing else. Well, at the Birthday Party, she inspected them in front of every one. Guess what was in those panties? Poo. I couldn't believe someone did No 2 in those panties and put them back. I don't know if they didn't wipe their butt or had serious explosive gas. Still there was poo in those panties. GROSS! It wasn't a lot, but it was enough streaks. Oh, my. I felt like No. 2 for buying them. Everyone was so grossed out. She threw them away right away and washed her hands and so did I. I felt like 2" high. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can tell you that will NEVER happen to me again. Gift certificates all the way now. Let them accidentally buy the poo poo panties._

 
lol i cant stop laughing at that


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 18, 2008)

I think my friend sees those panties every time she see me.  She doesn't admit it, but I bet she does. How can anyone forget that?  

I have always thought about another scenario. Thank goodness, my friend didn't do this!  My friend could have tried those panties on for her boyfriend without inspection.   Now, she would have wanted to kill me and I would not have ever known the reason why.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 18, 2008)

^wow...that is pretty bad!!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Feb 18, 2008)

.


----------



## triccc (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_ 
I can tell you that will NEVER happen to me again. Gift certificates all the way now. Let them accidentally buy the poo poo panties._

 

hahah. i would have peed from embarrasment!


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I bought some sexy red panties for a friend for her birthday from Victoria Secret. I just looked at the size and nothing else. Well, at the Birthday Party, she inspected them in front of every one. Guess what was in those panties? Poo. I couldn't believe someone did No 2 in those panties and put them back. I don't know if they didn't wipe their butt or had serious explosive gas. Still there was poo in those panties. GROSS! It wasn't a lot, but it was enough streaks. Oh, my. I felt like No. 2 for buying them. Everyone was so grossed out. She threw them away right away and washed her hands and so did I. I felt like 2" high. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can tell you that will NEVER happen to me again. Gift certificates all the way now. Let them accidentally buy the poo poo panties._

 
Lol, that totally made me burst out laughing! That is so gross, some people are nasty!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 18, 2008)

lol at the poop story!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_This happened when I lived in Montreal. The sidewalks there are in horrible disrepair and have lots of potholes and cracks in them. So I was out in a trendy part of town going to meet my friends at a bar, to go clubbing after. So I was all dolled up, wearing really high heeled boots, brand new tight jeans, and a sexy top, and everything. So I'm walking down this sidewalk to the bar where we are going to meet up, and I've worn these shoes plenty of times before so have no problem walking in them, even though they have a high heel.

All of a sudden, I must have stepped in one of those darn pot holes or something because I'm suddenly flying through the air forwards and land straight on my knees (ouch). I took a huge spill!! I even busted a hole in my brand new jeans. Damn sidewalk! And the worst part was that it was right at an intersection and there was a car full of hot guys that had stopped at the light and were checking me out. AWKWARD!! I must have looked like such a ditz.



The other time was the first weekend I stayed at my bf's house (this was many years ago when he was still living at home with his parents). Well, he was injured and had to have an operation so he was sort of immobile and I had to visit him at home. Since I lived in another town at the time, I had to stay overnight there. Anyway so I didn't know his family that well yet, but they are very tolerant and open.

So at night we go to his room to sleep and everyone else goes to bed as well, we start getting horny and we start to have sex. Then all of a sudden, the door opens and his mom comes in without knocking!!! Thank god I was under the blankets!! She thought we were asleep and had left the TV on or something, how daft.

Then the next morning, it was just before lunchtime and again, we have sex. LOL I guess we didn't care that it was at his parent's house, people in Europe are more tolerant towards that stuff anyway. So we're getting it on standing up, and HIS FATHER WALKS IN WITHOUT KNOCKING AGAIN!! While we're having sex standing up!! I don't know what on earth his parents were thinking, probably not much, lol!!!

OMG I was soooo mortified, I wanted to disappear into a hole. I wanted to leave to go home right away, but I ended up staying and we had to sit down to a family lunch like an hour later. I don't think I said one word during lunch, I was absolutely mortified._

 
LLOOOOOOL omg that would be the worst in my books.  Did you forget to lock the doors? xD


----------



## Babylard (Feb 19, 2008)

One of my most embarrassing moments would be when my pad overflowed during a class I had in high school.  My seat was a bloody mess and I quickly wrapped my sweater around my waist and had to wait for the people behind me to leave first.  My pants was SOAKED.  I was stalling by pretending to pack up my books very slowly.

I feel sorry for whoever accidentally sits in the chair right after me!  Especially if he/she is wearing white.

I quickly grabbed my tearaways and had to cover up my pants.  A guy in my next class asked me why I was wearing 2 pants.  I just totally said because!  That day was horrible, I was stupid and didn't know how to get some help from the office.  I went through the wholeee day with an overflowing pad where you can actually hear the blood swishing around when I walk.  My pad was no longer absorbant.  

Dear god, that was a mess.............


----------



## user79 (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_LLOOOOOOL omg that would be the worst in my books.  Did you forget to lock the doors? xD_

 
There were no locks on the doors, it was an old house. They never ever came into his room again though without knocking. I don't know what they were thinking! haha

But I get on great with his parents now and I don't even think about that instance anymore.


----------



## Willa (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_One of my most embarrassing moments would be when my pad overflowed during a class I had in high school.  My seat was a bloody mess and I quickly wrapped my sweater around my waist and had to wait for the people behind me to leave first.  My pants was SOAKED.  I was stalling by pretending to pack up my books very slowly.

I feel sorry for whoever accidentally sits in the chair right after me!  Especially if he/she is wearing white.

I quickly grabbed my tearaways and had to cover up my pants.  A guy in my next class asked me why I was wearing 2 pants.  I just totally said because!  That day was horrible, I was stupid and didn't know how to get some help from the office.  I went through the wholeee day with an overflowing pad where you can actually hear the blood swishing around when I walk.  My pad was no longer absorbant.  

Dear god, that was a mess............._

 
Same thing happened to me in highschool
I had to go back home because it was such a mess
I had my jeans coat to cover it... fieww!!!!

Also, the same year, we were changing class and I had to go downstairs, but halfway throught, I felt and rolled down like a rock, about 15 stairs... 

I opened my eyes and people were all around me asking if I was ok. I was fine, but SO embarassed that I said my kneeks were hurting and went to see the nurse lolll

Or that time when me and my sister were outside an old aunt's house, we desperatly wanted to leave, so we started to ''protest'' on the sidewalk and some guys were looking at us. That day, I was wearing a short short skirt and BAM!!!! I felt!
No need to say that they had a great view on my undies...


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ LOL these stories are TOO funny hehe. 

I hope my pad never overflows omg i would DIE.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 25, 2008)

Last year sometime me, my house mate and another friend went to the cinema to see something. We get our tickets ripped and the usher tells us it's in cinema 5 (also printed on the stub!). Being the take charge guy he is, my house mate decides to lead the way, straight into cinema 3. I'm trying to stop him but he's already in the cinema and walking down the stairs to find our "seats". I look at the screen and it's The Curse of the Golden Flower which I KNOW we are not seeing...It also looks like it's almost over and something really dramatic is going on. I'm trying to whisper to him that it's not the right cinema and not be too loud and people are already looking at us like "WTF Shhh!"

He finds the row specified on the ticket and there are some people sitting in the equivalent of our seats. I sit down in an empty seat with my head in my hands while he says to them "Excuse me guys, your in our seats." They are looking at us like WTF... And I'm like  "Dude this is the wrongcinema!!!," really loud! People start laughing and we have to make a hasty apology and exit. It was soooooo embarrassing but funny because we never let him live it down


----------

